# Reheating Pulled Pork without pan juices



## jsk53 (Oct 6, 2017)

So, a funny thing happened. After I got done smoking a pork butt and pulling it last night, I left the pan juices on the counter, well, someone who will remain nameless dumped the juices while cleaning up.  I will be reheating the pulled pork this afternoon for a party and I already had put in the finishing sauce. Probably compounding my mistakes...so, what is the best way to reheat this pork without having the pan juices to moisten it up??  Thanks.


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2017)

Make a finishing sauce
Richie
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork.49892/
You can also search for chef jimmyj finishing sauce
Found it
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome.122319/


----------



## phatbac (Oct 6, 2017)

I usually reheat with 2-3 spoon fulls of ac vinegar and a bout 1/2 cup of apple juice. for a pan of pork already pulled. often times i use a spray bottle for the vinegar so as to mist it on there. if you dont have apple juice you can use water or as suggested before make a finishing sauce.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jsk53 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks all, I hadn't thought about using the finishing sauce when reheating. Silly me!  Works like a charm.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 11, 2018)

jsk53 said:


> Thanks all, I hadn't thought about using the finishing sauce when reheating. Silly me!  Works like a charm.



People at work all loved pulled pork I did one day but some said it was a bit oily or greasy. I never added in the drippings before and that time I did. Well next time I will separate the oil out.. Not good eats in our area.


----------

